# [Gamebook Kickstarter] The Maelorum solo-RPG Gamebook



## AngstToTS (Nov 8, 2012)

> Currently the MAELORUM Gamebook kickstarter has: *0 days* left to meet the funding target...



*



UPDATEL:* The MAELORUM GAMEBOOK PROJECT has been *SUCCESSFULLY FUNDED*!
Details lower down in the thread... 
Thank you to everybody here at EN WORLD for their interest, tolerance of my posts and for their pledges!



Greetings and well met fellow RPG/Gamebook aficionados.
I apologize in advance for the TL;DR. Please, stick with me, it'll be worth it.  :wink: 

Folks, I need your help: There's a *GAMEBOOK* Kickstarter project I would like to see succeed: *"MAELORUM (VOLUME 1)"*







The *MAELORUM* gamebook is the culmination of a 10-year labor-of-love by author Will Fincher (who single-handedly designed the RPG system, wrote the narrative and did all the hand-drawn artwork.) The very tenacity it takes to FINNISH something like this, to see it through to the end, made me want to back the project and pledge for a print copy of the gamebook. (Well, _that_ and an ongoing 30-year obsession with this hobby.   )

You can visit the kickstarter page here:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/314653974/maelorum-an-epic-gamebook
Take a look at the PROMO video, here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPUk3TmnRqE






Or take a look at the *Maelorum* blog:
http://maelorum.blogspot.com
While you're at it, join the *Maelorum* Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maelorum/159982227790
and follow on twitter https://twitter.com/Maelorum <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->  "@Maelorum"






*Things you might be interested to know about this project:*

(a) It's not '_pie-in-the-sky._' *IT'S basically DONE.* Will Fincher simply needs the additional $5,000 Kickstarter goal for professional proofing, editing, formatting and to buy some time to tweak the current art and add the final touches.
(b) He's *thinking big.* Multi-episodic BIG. The groundwork, structure and narrative for Vol.2 are already in progress.
(c) MAELORUM has *received thumbs-up* from gamebook and industry luminaries such as Jonathan Green, Tin Man Games, Megra Entertainment and several RPG blogs.
(d) MAELORUM promises a new and unique style of solo-RPG'ing and hopes to bring innovation and an evolution to the gamebook format.






Fellow citizens and denizens, can we lend our support for the *MAELORUM* kickstarter?

*If you feel this is a project you wish to get behind and support, please, up-end your coin purse and pledge some crowns towards a digital or print copy.*

_What? You've been robbed by brigands on the highway? Failed a critical save? Spent your last coin buying ale and listening to rumors at the local tavern in search of a quest? Lost your shirt gambling? Lost your shirt climbing out of a comely wenche's window in the dark (with insufficient stealth skill?) Never-mind, while pledges are appreciated there ARE other ways *YOU* can help! Such as:_

1. *TWEETING* about #Maelorum, do a SIGNAL BOOST or PLEASE RETWEET containing the kickstarter link.
2. *LIKE/SHARE* the Maelorum Facebook posts on your FB page for the duration of the kickstarter campaign. 
3. Add Maelorum's FB page or Kickstarter link to your *FB status* for a day.
4. *Mention MAELORUM* and the Kickstarter campaign in the various *forums *you're involved in. _(Members of Project Aon, ENWORLD, RPGNet, etc. Anywhere Gamebooks and solo-rpg's might be appreciated.) _
5. *Help get the word out there.* Let's get eyes (and pledges!) on the Kickstarter page. It just needs one final *PUSH!*
*PLUS*, it good gamebook karma: You get a permanent +1 to any random number rolled and there's lots of little goodies and SPECIAL ITEMS up for grabs when you pledge. This includes monogrammed Maelorum shirts for those of you who lost yours in the paragraph above! 

Here's the Kickstarter link one more time:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/314653974/maelorum-an-epic-gamebook






_Please_, hard-working peasants and wealthy merchants alike, I'd hate to see the potential of a new gamebook lost because of the lack of support of the gamebook/solo-RPG community.  
Do it for the gamebook genre and the nostalgia you now feel at the thought of picking up your fist gamebook or CYOA. 

Kind regards

*~Angst~*
ex-Tower of the Sun
Knight of the White Mountains and itinerant door-to-door gamebook promoter and tapestry cleaning service.

*PS: *Please *DO NOT* eat this carrier pigeon! 
(_I've put down a deposit and it's non-refundable if the pigeon doesn't return within 12-days_.) 

_PPS: *This post is not intended as SPAM.* I'm merely trying to inform the gamebook and solo-rpg community of a project in which they might be interested, as fans. I'm in no way associated with the project, other than my wish to see it funded, and my life-long love of the genre. I'm merely hoping to find some kindred spirits here. 
Please accept this post in the spirit it was intended._


----------



## AngstToTS (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone

The *MAELORUM* Gamebook kickstarter is *97% funded* with only *FOUR* days left to go!
The project is SO CLOSE to making the target goal.
Can anyone help to push this kickstarter over the top?  
Any contributions/pledges welcomed! 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/314653974/maelorum-an-epic-gamebook






Kind regards

~Angst~


----------



## AngstToTS (Nov 16, 2012)

*Maelorum Gamebook preview*






Hi Everyone

The *MAELORUM *gamebook '_preview edition_' received some stellar compliments from Scott Malthouse of *The Trollish Delver*:  8) 
http://www.trollishdelver.com/2012/11/preview-maelorum-gamebook.html



> "...in Maelorum each character has an in-depth back story as well as their own storyline throughout the adventure."
> 
> "...Effectively, your choice of direction on your adventure directly affects how your character evolves."
> 
> ...



Support the* MAELORUM GAMEBOOK PROJECT*:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/314653974/maelorum-an-epic-gamebook






Kind regards

~Angst~


----------



## AngstToTS (Nov 20, 2012)

*[Kickstarter] Maelorum Gamebook SUCCESSFULLY FUNDED!*






Hi Folks

Great news: The Maelorum Gamebook kickstarter has been *successfully funded* at 168%!  
(That's 209 backers who pledged a total of $8,444 with a target goal of $5,000.)
Rather tense towards the end, but a sudden surge of OVERWHELMING community support allowed the project to make the goal (and then some!) Astounding. 






To everyone here at *EN WORLD* who showed interest and who pledged, a HUGE unofficial and very sincere thank-you! 
Projects like this would be impossible without your help. Please enjoy your gamebook (est. due Jan 2013,) to everyone else, thank you for tolerating my posts. 






A forum to discuss the book, provide feedback, critique ideas etc. will be opening at the Maelorum main site shortly:
http://maelorum.com






If you missed out on the Kickstarter or simply wish to order a copy of the
Maelorum gamebook (in glossy-cover softbound, Hardbound or PDF) purchases will
be available at the Maelorum website once printing commences:
http://maelorum.com
News and updates will be available at the Maelorum blog:
http://www.maelorum.blogspot.com

Once again, thank you for all your support.

Kind regards

~Angst~

PS: "Wands and Worlds" gives Maelorum a little write-up:
http://blog1.wandsandworlds.com/2012/11/maelorum-gamebook-on-kickstarter.html
and, if you haven't seen The Trollish Delver review, please take a look:
http://www.trollishdelver.com/2012/11/preview-maelorum-gamebook.html


----------



## Karak (Nov 21, 2012)

Damnit! The one dang Kickstarter I wanted to get in on I didn't damn damn damn.

Good job though!


----------



## AngstToTS (Nov 22, 2012)

*Maelorum pre-order books available*









> Damnit! The one dang Kickstarter I wanted to get in on I didn't damn damn damn.



Hi *Karak*

Don't fret...

While you might have missed the Kickstarter (darn!) you CAN still purchase a copy of the book online once the first publishing run is complete. 

Softcover editions (professionally perfect bound with laminated cover finish) will be available at the "Store" on the *MAELORUM* site; once the store is up-and-running, that is. Hardcover editions will be available depending on stock levels and demand, otherwise they can be organize as a special order. The first books should be hot off the press 'round Feb 2013. Link below (it's currently a work in progress, sorry, please wear a helmet or a hard-hat.) 
http://maelorum.com/store/products/maelorum-the-gamebook

PS: Did you say 'Dragonlance'?


----------



## Karak (Nov 22, 2012)

AngstToTS said:


> Hi *Karak*
> 
> Don't fret...
> 
> ...



Awesome. I will bookmark it. Remember to post back here when you go live! 

I will be on that thing like Tasslehoff on a dagger.


----------



## Sitara (Nov 25, 2012)

There is very little info given about the characters you get to play, which is strange considering this is probably the first thing most ppl want to know.

I personally want to know about the mage character: What spells does he get? What is spell casting like? Can you cast spells in combat?


----------

